
Elon Musk and SpaceX Plan a Space Internet - prostoalex
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-17/elon-musk-and-spacex-plan-a-space-internet
======
dalke
There's been a dozen postings about this in the last few days, and the only
comment is ColinWright saying "So many submissions, so little discussion" at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908019)
.

